# [SOLVED] [ALSA] (zbędne) Flagi ALSA w USE

## koper

Witam !

 W sumie pytalem juz o to raz w innym topicu, ale byl to problem numer dwa, wiec moderator kazal mi napsiac od nowa:

 Mam problem następujący, otoz zainstalowalem sobie ALSE wedle tego co mowi mi: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml

 Za pierwszym razem pominolem ustawienie zieminnych ALSA_CARDS w make.conf i teraz w emerge --info mam taki wynik:

```

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Last Sync: Tue, 09 Jan 2007 22:20:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa [b]alsa_cards_emu10k1 alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol[/b] apache2 avi bitmap-fonts bluetooth cli cracklib crypt cups curl dlloader doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc fortran gdbm geoip gif gpm gtk hal iconv ieee1394 imap input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_en linguas_pl mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl php ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa xorg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

 Czy ktos moze mi pomoc i podpowiedziec, jak usunac te flagi alsy(pogrubienie) z mojego USE ? Moze to nie problem, ale mnie to irytuje i chcialbym sie tego jakos pozbyc, a widzialem, ze inni userzy mimo flagi alsa nie maja tych innych.

 Pozdrawiam

 KoperLast edited by koper on Mon Jan 15, 2007 10:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Drainer

zobacz co jest napisane na koncu w tym opisie konfiguracji alsy -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## Arfrever

Dodaj do "/etc/make.conf":

```
ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS=""
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## koper

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Dodaj do "/etc/make.conf":
> 
> ```
> ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS=""
> ```
> ...

 

 Dziekuje bardzo, pomoglo !

 Pozdrawiam

 Koper

----------

## argasek

Popraw kodowanie znaków w tytule i treści wątków na ISO-8859-2.

----------

